# Duck Dynasty, I just dont get it



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I have seen several episodes. I just cant find how this show is funny. An old man spending several hundred dollars for a stuffed animal, them trying to destroy a beaver dam. I dont see how this is so popular. Can someone explain it?


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Its entertaining without all of the trash u see regularly on tv. If we have to explain it, then u just wont get it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nope can't splain it. I love it tho!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

TheSamarai said:


> If we have to explain it, then u just wont get it.


This...It would be like us asking you why you like watching the bachelor :rotfl: I'm kidding but in all seriousness you'll either like it or you won't. Me and my family like it...especially my boys and even the wife is coming around :wink:


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's better than most shows on tv.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

its just a family having fun in life with things they have grown up doing...

like said above, if we gotta esplain it, you ain't gonna get it...

family values, family sports, family time, no drugs, no cussing, no nudity, all educated...

but Snookie is so much better. hwell:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

New shows tonight. Yippee


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*beav's*

If you ever dealt with Beavers in river bottem you would understand...cva34


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

TheSamarai said:


> Its entertaining without all of the trash u see regularly on tv. If we have to explain it, then u just wont get it.


^^This^^

We don't watch it unless it just happens to be on. I think our TV is on just for background noise. They are silly, just like another show where the guys build fish tanks in Vegas.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I think its funny but then again I also think Buckwild on MTV is funny too!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

careful, Si, stings like a butterfly and punches like a flea. :ac550:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

TheSamarai said:


> Its entertaining without all of the trash u see regularly on tv. If we have to explain it, then u just wont get it.


Very true, it is just wholesome entertainment, Its mildly entertaining to me, and I watch it when nothing else is on,, what blows me away it that there are actually alot of people out there that think its 100%real, like they are just filming these guys daily lives,,


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Curious what you actually do find entertaining if this is Duck Dynast is left- for you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I thought it was great that uncle Si made Willie spend all day at the pizza place just to get him back for making him return his chair.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just like a joke, if it has to be explained you are probably not going to get it anyway. Doesn't have to be explained to me, I love it. My wife even watches and likes it too, and thats saying something.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I thought it was great that uncle Si made Willie spend all day at the pizza place just to get him back for making him return his chair.


exactly.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

ReelWork said:


> Curious what you actually do find entertaining if this is Duck Dynast is left- for you.


 I watch the Walking Dead, Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmerman, A LOT of NFL Network, and the history channel.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

When it first came on, I hated it with a passion. It was too staged for my liking.

However now, even with it being staged it's just funny to hear what Si will say next.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it's a combination of just good clean fun and a glimpse into what it's like when a bunch of guys get together, just sort of a constant teasing/ragging like on a boat or a dove hunt with some buddies. 

Obviously it's all scripted and staged, but they do seem like nice folks that care for their families. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It doesn't promote homosexuality, abortion, or drug abuse. That alone makes it better than most TV shows.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I think it's funny and look forward to seeing what they'll do next. 

I saw a video of Jase who told a story about some guy that called him and wanted to buy one of ever duck call they sold. Jase asked him why he would want to buy one of ever call they made and the guy told him that he had built a new blind on a pond that drew ducks in by the thousands.

Problem was that the ducks all landed and stayed at the other end of the pond. Jase told him that he could save him a ton of money if the guy would just do one thing; move the blind to that end of the lake. There's a reason the ducks go there.

I laughed out loud at that one.

TH


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a new respect for them after i saw this
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=480116&highlight=commander


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Hey Jack! That's just how they roll!


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

It always ends at the dinner table saying a prayer. No other show does that!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

bigpun91 said:


> I have seen several episodes. I just cant find how this show is funny. An old man spending several hundred dollars for a stuffed animal, them trying to destroy a beaver dam. I dont see how this is so popular. Can someone explain it?


I'm with you. I find zero entertainment value in this show. I guess I just don't get the humor of the writers.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

How can you not find this funny?


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Just helps take our minds off how much of our $$$$$ the Obamas are spending.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Court said:


> Just helps take our minds off how much of our $$$$$ the Obamas are spending.


Aint that the dang truth!! Great show, one of the only ones on tv I can watch and enjoy with my girls.


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

I look forward to the new episodes every week and watch reruns when ever nothing else is on. Here is a good interview with Jase.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never watched one millisecond of it so I couldn't tell ya.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

You ain't country or red neck


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so country my breath smells like cornbread and I was raised in the woods.
I just swore off wastin time watchin these type shows. I'd rather sit and count the wrinkles on my dogs sack!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Being that I don't pay hundreds of dollars a year to watch TV and watch it on the internet occasionally, it's worth the price. Yeah, it's staged, but it is still portrayed by some downhome country boys who made millions of dollars doing what they love. Who wouldn't want to live a life of hunting, fishing and being rich, and with hot wives.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm so country my breath smells like cornbread and I was raised in the woods.
> I just swore off wastin time watchin these type shows. I'd rather sit and count the wrinkles on my dogs sack!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I watch it a little more closely now that they've started showing Jep & Willies wives more.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> I have seen several episodes. I just cant find how this show is funny. An old man spending several hundred dollars for a stuffed animal, them trying to destroy a beaver dam. I dont see how this is so popular. Can someone explain it?


It's entertainment. Some people enjoy playing musical instruments, some people enjoy watching birds, some people enjoy message boards, ect. . . . ect . . . .


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

Who cares...go fishing.


----------



## woodduckhnt (Aug 2, 2010)

Its stupid, History channel is better


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

This is a lot better than those dang kardashians.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That show makes me Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

There's a reason why we have vanilla and chocolate ice cream. 

Its entertainment, some will like it and some won't. Try explaining Hee-Haw. Some of the silliest TV ever produced but high ratings back in the late 60's.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the show for Si and Phil, the younger ones are mostly too corny and come across much more staged IMO.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Dukman said:


> Its entertainment, some will like it and some won't. Try explaining Hee-Haw. Some of the silliest TV ever produced but high ratings back in the late 60's.


Well I know why I saw hee-haw and Benny hill and it wasn't for the jokes. Being a young kid and seeing half clad women=awesomeness.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

NEVER bash Duck Dynasty!!! Watch your tounge!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't watch much television. The last show I kept up with was As The World Turns and I quit watching it in 1997.  But I've caught bits and pieces of this show from walking into a room and it being on.


Edit: Correction, I have been recording The Bible - but its a special, not a regular show.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldnt DVR it, but Si is a really witty guy. He is just funny. I cant help but wonder what they get paid. I saw Academy is carrying shirts with their muggs. Also saw Si tea glasses at Walgreens. Cha Ching. But what i really want to know is how many wrinkles are in Mstrelectricmans dogs nutsack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Same reason I drive through Houston and wonder why there are so many idiots driving so close together...because that is how it is! 
Flats Class is just about my favorite show if I have time to watch TV. Walking Dead is growing on me...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I've watched it once or twice. It really didn't do anything for me, but to each his own. I religiously watch Justified, Sons of Anarchy, The History Channel, Discovery TV, The Outdoor Channel, Ship Shape TV, This Old House and HGTV (I build houses for a living) and last, but not least.... New Yankee Workshop (RIP). 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

spot light fisherman said:


> Well I know why I saw hee-haw and Benny hill and it wasn't for the jokes. Being a young kid and seeing half clad women=awesomeness.


Saaaaaaa- lute!!


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Same reason I drive through Houston and wonder why there are so many idiots driving so close together...because that is how it is!
> Flats Class is just about my favorite show if I have time to watch TV. Walking Dead is growing on me...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I really like flats class myself, I wonder why they split up. The older guy's own show isn't bad.


----------



## shearwater 25 (Dec 17, 2012)

its just clean fun that promotes family values. its something i can watch with my 8 and 11 year old that doesnt involve violence, sex, drugs, or gays during prime time television. to each their own i guess..........


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

TheSamarai said:


> Its entertaining without all of the trash u see regularly on tv. .


This show is part of the trash


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

At almost 48 years old, I still sit down and watch Disney movies with my wife and kids because they appeal to the more innocent side of me. Nothing but good, clean stuff. As I posted earlier, I watch some pretty violent shows also because THEY appeal to my more violent side. I guess you can't survive prison without becoming sort of numb to violence. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I LOVE Duck Dynasty!! I want to hang out with those guys!


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

The show kind of grows on you, didnt care much for it at first, very staged and rather corny. But, like said, it is a family oriented show and I enjoy watching it with my kids. They have good christian values and are very family driven.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hotrod said:


> This show is part of the trash


Are you saying duck dynasty is trash?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hoggin' it said:


> The show kind of grows on you, didnt care much for it at first, very staged and rather corny. But, like said, it is a family oriented show and I enjoy watching it with my kids. They have good christian values and are very family driven.


Maybe I better give it another try then.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> I think it's funny and look forward to seeing what they'll do next.
> 
> I saw a video of Jase who told a story about some guy that called him and wanted to buy one of ever duck call they sold. Jase asked him why he would want to buy one of ever call they made and the guy told him that he had built a new blind on a pond that drew ducks in by the thousands.
> 
> ...


Not everyone is blessed with common sense. The people that "don't get it" most likely fall into that category. :slimer:


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> This show is part of the trash


Please explain.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We love it. It's good clean fun!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> I wouldnt DVR it, but Si is a really witty guy. He is just funny. I cant help but wonder what they get paid. I saw Academy is carrying shirts with their muggs. Also saw Si tea glasses at Walgreens. Cha Ching. But what i really want to know is how many wrinkles are in Mstrelectricmans dogs nutsack


Saw something earlier that they were in negotiations to get $200k PER EPISODE. The real gravy is in the licensing deals, t-shirts, etc.. and I am sure that their duck call sales have gone through the roof. Good for them.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a lot in common with them in regards to my own family. And my dad puts up with the same stuff at his work that Willie puts up with at the warehouse. We can relate to it. That's why it's funny


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I always DVR it - who wants to watch commercials... I think that the "Korie or Jessica" debate may be the current version of "Ginger or Mary Anne"


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

dparkerh said:


> I always DVR it - who wants to watch commercials... I think that the "Korie or Jessica" debate may be the current version of "Ginger or Mary Anne"


I'll take Jessica and Mary Ann.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> I'll take Jessica and Mary Ann.


X2!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> This show is part of the trash


So what do you define a buntch of drunks on 4 wheelers cussing and raising hell with their kids at a mud park?  You obviously must have a problem with self esteme???


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention that my brother, all of our friends, and my cousins are in love with Sadie. I'll admit she's pretty. BUt i'm not head over heels for her like everyone else.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

beaucp said:


> Forgot to mention that my brother, all of our friends, and my cousins are in love with Sadie. I'll admit she's pretty. BUt i'm not head over heels for her like everyone else.


Jail Bait


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... and not everyone is suppose to.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> I'll take Jessica and Mary Ann.


I prefer brunettes. I think Kori is pretty attractive.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Getting back to Hee Haw - 

Miss Honeydew and Nurse Goodbody!!


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

They enjoy stuff that we enjoy. They are living the dream right now, not to mention the family personality is awesome and completely relatable.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> So what do you define a buntch of drunks on 4 wheelers cussing and raising hell with their kids at a mud park?  You obviously must have a problem with self esteme???


 I'm sure that they consider themselves the Cream of the Crop......High Society!!!


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Then all you young'ins would have liked Andy...He told it like it was down south...


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

To echo what others have said.....I didnt watch or care for the show at first. It was simply background noise during the first season. Then I actually sat down and started watching it. The show then "grew" on me and its one that i wont miss. Clean fun and great values.......beats the helll out of the other chit that is on every other channel.

Trash? How could one reach that conclusion of that family?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> Trash? How could one reach that conclusion of that family?


 Consider the source.....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

The fact of the matter is ... "none of us will get out of THIS LIFE alive"

Phil and crew enjoy life on their own terms, while not taking any of it too seriously... as they know and are secure in where they will spend their ETERNAL LIFE.

FURTHERMORE, anyone who drinks ice tea out of a Mason Jar can't be all bad...


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Andy Kaufman? That dude was skitso. Best thing that ever happened to him was when Jerry The King Lawler gave him a pile driver and put him in the hospital.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

hey!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> This show is part of the trash


I was always under the impression this was trashy and God loving hunters were classy.
Hmmmppphhhh????

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4680612&postcount=1


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I always wanted to ride a pump jack.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> This show is part of the trash


You mad bro?

Dont hate em just cause they get paid to play in the mud.

Me personally....love the show even though its staged and silly....favorite pary is the family values and grace at the end.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

FWIW, Duck Dynasty is coming to Victoria for a Man to Man event. A table is selling for $5,000. BTW the table seats 8. Someone gets it.
http://mantomanonline.org/members/xcellence/home.nsf/eventsbyid/DDOZ8VJRMZ


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey. Hey? Hey!!! Hey.....means something different to everyone.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know exactly why I like it, but it makes me laugh. I get tired of every comedian out there that has to spew a bunch of fifth to try to get a laugh. It's just a different approach and it seems to be working.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, Hey Jack! Gotta love em!


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

The definitely picked the right guy to play Si.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

"I'm so dope, I'm illegal in 50 states". Lol Si is too crazy.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

bigpun91 said:


> I have seen several episodes. I just cant find how this show is funny. An old man spending several hundred dollars for a stuffed animal, them trying to destroy a beaver dam. I dont see how this is so popular. Can someone explain it?


Does the term "Dumbing down America" mean anything to you?

Enough said


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's good to know to know Im not the only one who doesn't care for the show. It's scripted and contrived like all reality Tv. The message is better but I still don't find it entertaining.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Jack!

Better than the trash we see on TV any other day of the week. Hail. I hardly watch the news anymore just because my 6 year old ask me _"why do so many people have to die"_?
We as a family watch the show together and it's good clean fun.....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

All yall that dont like the show.....Hey...yall are probably running around like a chicken with your legs cut off! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

patwilson said:


> Hey Jack!
> 
> Better than the trash we see on TV any other day of the week. Hail. I hardly watch the news anymore just because my 6 year old ask me _"why do so many people have to die"_?
> We as a family watch the show together and it's good clean fun.....


What do you tell the six year old?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

The world has lots of bad things/people in it. I keep her in Sunday school and let her read the good book. Teach her right from wrong.



Quepos1 said:


> What do you tell the six year old?


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

*you go Pat!!*



patwilson said:


> The world has lots of bad things/people in it. I keep her in Sunday school and let her read the good book. Teach her right from wrong.


Thats right "Jack"


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quepos1 said:


> Does the term "Dumbing down America" mean anything to you?
> 
> Enough said


You must be a city boy.......

Can you skin a squirrel, a catfish or a rabbit?


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Reloder28 said:


> You must be a city boy.......
> 
> Can you skin a squirrel, a catfish or a rabbit?


Grew up in the country hunting, fishing, raised cows, pigs, and chickens every year. Rode my bicycle to school in elementary school and during hunting season many times took my 20 gauge double barrel to school. Would then go hunting with my cousins aged school.

The program is still stupid and is part of the dumbing down of the viewing populace.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Reloder28 said:


> You must be a city boy.......
> 
> Can you skin a squirrel, a catfish or a rabbit?


I believe the word you are looking for is "yuppy"

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Quepos1 said:


> Grew up in the country hunting, fishing, raised cows, pigs, and chickens every year. Rode my bicycle to school in elementary school and during hunting season many times took my 20 gauge double barrel to school. Would then go hunting with my cousins aged school.
> 
> The program is still stupid and is part of the dumbing down of the viewing populace.


so back then things like that were "cool", now that you are older....."you don't get it"


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Does the term "Dumbing down America" mean anything to you?


As has been said; some don't and won't get it.

But don't worry, I don't think the show is on in Costa Rica...you haven't left yet?

TH


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't care for it, but I love Honey Boo Boo. There's no accounting for taste.

I spend most of my weekends watching H2, though. That or netflix episodes of Weeds, Monk, or Psych.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> As has been said; some don't and won't get it.
> 
> But don't worry, I don't think the show is on in Costa Rica...you haven't left yet?
> 
> TH


Travel back and forth. I am leaving again for C.R. on Monday. BTW, I have TV in C.R. and in English. Doesn't matter if the show is available there or not. It caters to the dumb just like honey boo boo, the view etc.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> Travel back and forth. I am leaving again for C.R. on Monday. BTW, I have TV in C.R. and in English. Doesn't matter if the show is available there or not. It caters to the dumb just like honey boo boo, the view etc.




You just named two shows with a predominantly female demographic. Just because you don't "get it" doesn't make its viewers dumb. Both of those shows have millions of viewers.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> You just named two shows with a predominantly female demographic. Just because you don't "get it" doesn't make its viewers dumb. Both of those shows have millions of viewers.


My point is made. The dumbing down of of society. More simple people will watch those shows than all of PBS programs combined. No wonder U.S. consistently falls further behind other countries in scholastic aptitude.

BTW, I'll add shows like Sons of Guns etc to the list. I can't name many because I refuse to have that trash on the TV. I used to watch the History Channel a lot when they actually had shows relating to history on.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Quepos1 said:


> My point is made. The dumbing down of of society. More simple people will watch those shows than all of PBS programs combined. No wonder U.S. consistently falls further behind other countries in scholastic aptitude.
> 
> BTW, I'll add shows like Sons of Guns etc to the list. I can't name many because I refuse to have that trash on the TV. I used to watch the History Channel a lot when they actually had shows relating to history on.


so people are dumb because we might think something is funny?

when i grow up i want to be old and crusty like you, QP...then bail to another country. :an6:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> My point is made. The dumbing down of of society. More simple people will watch those shows than all of PBS programs combined. No wonder U.S. consistently falls further behind other countries in scholastic aptitude.
> 
> BTW, I'll add shows like Sons of Guns etc to the list. I can't name many because I refuse to have that trash on the TV. I used to watch the History Channel a lot when they actually had shows relating to history on.


:spineyes:

I have three college degrees, an executive level job, and a Mensa membership. I love Honey Boo Boo. I've been known to watch Myrtle Manor and Scooby Doo, too. I'll put my scholastic aptitude against any PBS watcher.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> :spineyes:
> 
> I have three college degrees, an executive level job, and a Mensa membership. I love Honey Boo Boo. I've been known to watch Myrtle Manor and Scooby Doo, too. I'll put my scholastic aptitude against any PBS watcher.


giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllllllll, you betta redneckignize, you dumb. :biggrin:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I do believe most is scripted and staged, however there is now way everythign that Si says is scripted. I am sure they let that man say what he wants and then will edit and choose some impromptu stuff to air. Some of the laughs are very genuine while at that man. That truely shows some is impromptu. That show is awesome.I watch it for entertainment, not to increase my IQ.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

osoobsessed said:


> giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllllllllll, you betta redneckignize, you dumb. :biggrin:


Don't be a door nut.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Don't be a door nut.


he gone. rosesm


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*"Float like a butterfly, punch like a flea"*

And thats that JACK! (I pause on it channel surfing sometimes....but if it weren't for Uncle Si...I wouldn't watch it at all)


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> :spineyes:
> 
> I have three college degrees, an executive level job, and a Mensa membership. I love Honey Boo Boo. I've been known to watch Myrtle Manor and Scooby Doo, too. I'll put my scholastic aptitude against any PBS watcher.


You may prove the saying about people having a high IQ having no common sense. Also, anyone who has three or more degrees sounds more like a "professional student" than someone who actually produces in society although you could be the exception. Personally I was only able to acquire a B.A. and a J.D.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> You may prove the saying about people having a high IQ having no common sense. Also, anyone who has three or more degrees sounds more like a "professional student" than someone who actually produces in society although you could be the exception. Personally I was only able to acquire a B.A. and a J.D.


:rotfl: Anyone with more degrees than you is a professional student? Nice.

Sorry to burst your bubble. I worked full time to put myself through college as a single mom and have worked for an international oil and gas valve manufacturer for three years now. Fortunately, my love of irreverent humor and my ability to not take everything so freaking seriously hasn't put me on the welfare lines... yet.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> :rotfl: Anyone with more degrees than you is a professional student? Nice.
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble. I worked full time to put myself through college as a single mom and have worked for an international oil and gas valve manufacturer for three years now. Fortunately, my love of irreverent humor and my ability to not take everything so freaking seriously hasn't put me on the welfare lines... yet.


I am glad. An irreverent sense of humorous has put too many people out of work. Some people can't stand to be challenged or to be disagreed with. There is very little I enjoy more than verbal jousting.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Quepos1 said:


> I am glad. An irreverent sense of humorous has put too many people out of work. Some people can't stand to be challenged or to be disagreed with. There is very little I enjoy more than verbal jousting.


I must have enough common sense to know when it's acceptable, huh?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Quepos1 said:


> You may prove the saying about people having a high IQ having no common sense. Also, anyone who has three or more degrees sounds more like a "professional student" than someone who actually produces in society although you could be the exception. Personally I was only able to acquire a B.A. and a J.D.


Pretty harsh words there. 
Take a chill pill my man, people like this show around here because it realtes a lot to what we grew up with/love to do. It's down home people who have family values just like we do. It's a great show, and that is just what it is, a show. This is for entertainmaent and it is GREAT entertainment, Clean entertainment, Fun entertainment!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Of course its a silly azzed show that doesnt require any thought. Thats what people like about it. Simplicity can be a real pleasure sometimes. Remeber Andy and Mayberry? And I can appreciate not having to squirm when watching a show with the kids. 
Honey Boo boo? Mensa called, you have been kicked out and they requst you never mention their organization again.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Honey Boo boo? Mensa called, you have been kicked out and they requst you never mention their organization again.


I may have to start my own SIG. Maybe we can mud wrestle with the Trekkers.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You got to love 2cool, it has to be the only web site in the world that gets into arguments over whether duck dynasty is worthy entertainment. 
Is too,
Is not u ignorant hill billy
Oh yeah? I got 57 degrees you moron
well then u sux cuz u couldnt even make up your mind what to study
Look here u PBS watching tight butt


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> Of course its a silly azzed show that doesnt require any thought. Thats what people like about it. Simplicity can be a real pleasure sometimes. Remeber Andy and Mayberry? And I can appreciate not having to squirm when watching a show with the kids.
> Honey Boo boo? Mensa called, you have been kicked out and they requst you never mention their organization again.


 Andy and Mayberry...those were the days!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> You got to love 2cool, it has to be the only web site in the world that gets into arguments over whether duck dynasty is worthy entertainment.


2cool can argue about anything.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> I am glad. An irreverent sense of humorous has put too many people out of work. Some people can't stand to be challenged or to be disagreed with. There is very little I enjoy more than verbal jousting.


What a tool......though the JD info does clear up a great deal....it all makes sense now.

If anyone ever hosts a 2Cool Circle Jerk.....you sound like the lead candidate for Pivot Man.

Even brilliant individuals deserve a little time to unwind and laugh...even if it is something that others find to be below them.

Watching DD for 60 minutes a week doesn't make us any dumber.....listening to your garbage is a different story.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

If you had to goggle what mensa is to keep up with the conversation....you might be a red neck.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

txgoddess I was with up until honey boo boo lol...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> :spineyes:
> 
> I have three college degrees, an executive level job, and a Mensa membership. I love Honey Boo Boo. I've been known to watch Myrtle Manor and Scooby Doo, too. I'll put my scholastic aptitude against any PBS watcher.


Gangster. *Period.*


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I hate to admit it, but I have relatives that closely resemble the honey boo boo circus and Im highly offended that you find them amusing, unless of course I could somehow money off of it


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> If you had to goggle what mensa is to keep up with the conversation....you might be a red neck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you spelled google with two g's instead of two o's you might be a ******* LOL

just given you a hard time


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> What a tool......though the JD info does clear up a great deal....it all makes sense now.
> 
> If anyone ever hosts a 2Cool Circle Jerk.....you sound like the lead candidate for Pivot Man.
> 
> ...


Then you must be dumb since you wasted the time reading my posts about D.D. just like an Aggie lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have relatives that closely resemble the honeyy boo boo circus


Maybe that's why I enjoy watching them... they remind me of East Texas.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> Maybe that's why I enjoy watching them... they remind me of East Texas.


Hey, leave us outta this argument.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

ha-yep (Kountz). Hey mrs einstein u are needed over at the math thread before violence breaks out. I tried to explain it to them but they just ignored my conclusion


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Quepos1 said:


> Then you must be dumb since you wasted the time reading my posts about D.D. just like an Aggie lol


You said you enjoy a verbal joust, but I just can not for the life of me understand why some one who thinks so highly of themself uses words like "you must be dumb"

You sir are really becoming annoying. To be honest I do not find your remarks humorous in any way either. They are tacky and seem to be cheap shots at some of the members then "jousting".


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> ha-yep. Hey mrs einstein u are needed over at the math thread before violence breaks out. I tried to explain it to them but they just ignored my conclusion


Pffft. People just like to argue with me, anyway. I could tell them that the sun was hot and they'd ask me to prove it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> If you spelled google with two g's instead of two o's you might be a ******* LOL
> 
> just given you a hard time


Ahahaha you caught me. I knew i shouldn't have turned my spell check off!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Hey, leave us outta this argument.


I was born and raised in Redland. I'm allowed.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quepos1 said:


> Then you must be dumb since you wasted the time reading my posts about D.D. just like an Aggie lol


Not sure about dumb.....but dang sure not any smarter.

Sounds like you accepted that Pivot Man position?


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Ahahaha you caught me. I knew i shouldn't have turned my spell check off!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol, I do it all the time myself. My smart phone makes me look dumb, or at least that is my excuse.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> lol, I do it all the time myself. My smart phone makes me look dumb, or at least that is my excuse.


I can 2nd that!. Wait....never mind its not the phone.....must be that Duck Dynasty!  quepos was right! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> I can 2nd that!. Wait....never mind its not the phone.....must be that Duck Dynasty!  quepos was right! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Si Robertson's ancestors were directly responsible for the fall of Rome.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

txgoddess said:


> Si Robertson's ancestors were directly responsible for the fall of Rome.


 Spit my muscle milk out on that one...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And where the heck are those double D's everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Last night when Si was telling jokes... and we were already laughing, he stops and points at the camera and asks, IS that thing ON?? ... Cause that was hilarious!! 
I almost choked on my iced tea. haha.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I want one of those Vietnamese Dongs.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I want one of those Vietnamese Dongs.


We don't need to know about your fetishes.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> We don't need to know about your fetishes.


I'm guessing you didn't watch the show did ya....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm guessing you didn't watch the show did ya....


I don't get those channels.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Whats great is you never see them on the couch watchin TV or playing video games. With all that money it could be alot worse.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I don't get those channels.


Here enjoy..

http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/video/. :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here enjoy..
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/video/. :cheers:


Stop trying to drag me into your sordid world of Vietnamese Dongs!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

2cool nation is just.........




















































Cool!


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Bull Red said:


> Not everyone is blessed with common sense. The people that "don't get it" most likely fall into that category. :slimer:


AMEN!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*duck dynasty*

I love the show--my family is that close we have dinner together at least 3 time oer week-my four year old granddaughter asked if we can pray like thay do on POP POP's show--we do all the time now--


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

hey!


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Who's got more lives than a cat? A cat has 9 by the way....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

wfishtx said:


> Who's got more lives than a cat? A cat has 9 by the way....


Willies ducks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Part Timer said:


> Willies ducks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Well that's true, but not the answer we're looking for...lol

I'm still laughing.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

"Thank you Lord for another day here on planet Earth." Love it.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I want one of those Vietnamese Dongs.


That is just wrong on so many levels.
That has dropped to tow truck driver/mudder level.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

LouieB said:


> That is just wrong on so many levels.
> That has dropped to tow truck driver/mudder level.


Don't forget pump jacks!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *wfishtx*
> _Who's got more lives than a cat? A cat has 9 by the way...._


Frogs. They croak every night. 

TH


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Didn't get to watch last night. Were there 2 new shows? There is only 1 on the A&E website.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Pffft. People just like to argue with me, anyway. I could tell them that the sun was hot and they'd ask me to prove it.


Actually there was a scientist who attempted to not only define how hot the sun was, but stated that once he knew that, he could tell how old the earth was. This was well before the invention of the thermometer.

His name is very well know.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Didn't get to watch last night. Were there 2 new shows? There is only 1 on the A&E website.


It was just one last night

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Actually there was a scientist who attempted to not only define how hot the sun was, but stated that once he knew that, he could tell how old the earth was. This was well before the invention of the thermometer.
> 
> His name is very well know.


And? Name, temp, age of Earth? Was he related to the Robertsons. Come on give it up.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Maybe it will go away now.

http://www.click2houston.com/news/B...8414/-/format/rsss_2.0/-/103bct6/-/index.html


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> Maybe it will go away now.
> 
> http://www.click2houston.com/news/B...8414/-/format/rsss_2.0/-/103bct6/-/index.html


I'm sure if A&E doesn't come to a agreement with them,another station will pick up the show. I'm sure they will be around for a while.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I'm sure if A&E doesn't come to a agreement with them,another station will pick up the show. I'm sure they will be around for a while.


They may have to change names of the show due to "copyrighting" though.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Part Timer said:


> If you had to goggle what mensa is to keep up with the conversation....you might be a red neck.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I must be a "*******" cause I went to google Mensa and googled menstrual instead. You just can't take me anywhere.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> I must be a "*******" cause I went to google Mensa and googled menstrual instead. You just can't take me anywhere.


Same thing.....


----------



## lockaa (Sep 25, 2010)

Give it time and it will grow on you too!!!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Happy*

Happy happy happy, !


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Shin-Diggin said:


> I think its funny but then again I also think Buckwild on MTV is funny too!


I thought it was funny also. RIP Shain Gandee

http://www.click2houston.com/entert...dead/-/1735500/19547010/-/a0kpov/-/index.html


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> You just named two shows with a predominantly female demographic. Just because you don't "get it" doesn't make its viewers dumb. Both of those shows have millions of viewers.


For once I will partially agree with Quepos. Honey Doo Doo and the View are dumb, really worse than dumb. Duck Dynasty, not so much.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Gator gar said:


> I must be a "*******" cause I went to google Mensa and googled menstrual instead. You just can't take me anywhere.


What you googled is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Why do I watch it?

Basically because I'm a duck & goose hunter. We're a different sort of person. You see, 

* a fisherman will wait until the weather is warm. And they usually wait to start after the sun is already up.

* a deer hunter will go out in the cold, but do everything he can to stay dry. But at least they get up early.

* whereas a duck and goose hunter will wait for the coldest, wettest day of the year to go hunting. And when they get out there, they'll lay down in a bar ditch full of mud.
And they'll get up at 3:00am to do it.


To us, the Duck Commanders aren't acting. They're just like we are.


PS: watch some of their duck videos from 20 years ago. They were the same way back then. This ain't an act.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I think there are a lot of "us" fisherman that get up at 3AM also and fight cold, wet, and darkness........:slimer:



TxFig said:


> Why do I watch it?
> 
> Basically because I'm a duck & goose hunter. We're a different sort of person. You see,
> 
> ...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

patwilson said:


> I think there are a lot of "us" fisherman that get up at 3AM also and fight cold, wet, and darkness........:slimer:


Same here, and I'm a duck and deer hunter as well. 
Let's try not to top the other activities each other loves to prove a point. Just leads to a bad image of the sporting community:cheers:


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't get it. My relatives have always acted that way and no one ever
made a TV show about them.

MO


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mozingo1952 said:


> I don't get it. My relatives have always acted that way and no one ever
> made a TV show about them.
> 
> MO


That's why I like honey boo boo. It makes me feel like even I have a chance to be a tv star.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

lmao... honey boo boo and mensa... yeah. 
thats a combo.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

kweber said:


> lmao... honey boo boo and mensa... yeah.
> thats a combo.


HEY! Smart people like to disengage their brain sometimes, too!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> That's why I like honey boo boo. It makes me feel like even I have a chance to be a tv star.


With as much celebrity status as you have just from 2cool - I can't imagine how insane you'd be if you had your own TV show. :doowapsta


----------

